# What fantasy or regular furry are you?



## NerdyMunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I searched "What furry are you?" on Google when I had yet another moment of sheer boredom.
http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/304419/what-kind-of-furry-are-you
http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/1050662/which-type-of-fantasy-furry-are-you
Do it for fun our answer honestly like I did, and my result was a mouse. What a quinkydink. (coincidence)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a cat.

No shit.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 13, 2009)

I got the mouse...

Which is surprisingly similar to my Fursona being the rat.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 13, 2009)

from the First


> *You are a Dog!  *
> Maybe you're a Labrador, or maybe you're a wolf, but as a canine, you are certainly a pack animal. You're not just one of the crowd though, after all, there's no one quite like you!


 Not surprised.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 13, 2009)

First result was a mouse.  Which I guess is better than the alternatives.

Second one I got human.  Show of hands, who's surprised?


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Second one I got human.  Show of hands, who's surprised?



*raises hand* *hears massive gunshot as a hole blows through the palm*


----------



## Nargle (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey! It says I'm a dog =3

And apparently my fantasy fursona is a Gryphon.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 13, 2009)

Mouse on the first one. Unicorn on the second... What the fuck?


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

Why is it that both of those quizzes suck horribly?


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Why is it that both of those quizzes suck horribly?



Pretty much because its Quizilla, home of the 1,256 different "Which dude from Naruto likes you part 56" quizzes. XD


----------



## Xshade (Oct 13, 2009)

I got Canine on the furry one, Dragon on the fantasy...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 14, 2009)

Mouse.
Makes sense I guess.


And on the fantasy one I got "Cat Person."  Fuck that.


----------



## falcon3d (Oct 14, 2009)

You are a Dog! 
Maybe you're a Labrador, or maybe you're a wolf, but as a canine, you are certainly a pack animal. You're not just one of the crowd though, after all, there's no one quite like you!
-and-
Congrats! You're a gryphon!

Thanks for the quizzes!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

These quizes aren't working right, I got an otter for the first one and a catperson on the second one @_@


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> These quizes aren't working right, I got an otter for the first one and a catperson on the second one @_@



They're 2 different quizzes.


----------



## pixthor (Oct 14, 2009)

Dragon.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 14, 2009)

Both of those quizzes lived up to my expectation of being completely shit.

"Ksharra" and "Chelley": Please stop being 12 years old or get off the internet or kill yourselves.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2009)

First one, "otter"
Second one, "Robin Hood"..... huh?


----------



## Bandy (Oct 15, 2009)

*I am a cat and dragon.*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 15, 2009)

Otter and gryphon.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 15, 2009)

First one said I was a horse.

The second a Gryphon. Lol. I took the second again, going over the answers more carefully, to choose ones that better fit, and it came out Dragon. Lol.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2009)

Real: Horse
Fantasy: Human

...But I don't like taurs!


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I got horse on the first one and dragon on the second one. 

I'd rather be a dragon.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 17, 2009)

Regular Furry: *Mouse*

Okay.  Better than a canine or a feline, I guess.

Fantasy Furry: *Dragon*

Haha.  No surprise.  At all.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 17, 2009)

Given how stupidly obvious the answers are you may as well just pick your own one.

It's like trying to say which food you like by asking, "Do you like pasta, rice or bread? Do you like fruit, veg, or meat? Congratulations, you like pepperoni pizza!".

Then again, if it wasn't like that it would be pseudo-psychological bullshit.

Lose/lose.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

Someone looks upset they didn't get Dragon in the second quiz.


----------



## Rikki44 (Oct 17, 2009)

It said I am a horse.  I disagree because I am Gorilla.  Not that there's anything wrong with horses or other animals.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 17, 2009)

i answered totally honestly so...

Regular: Fox

big surprise there. :/

Fantasy: Dragon.

actual big surprise there ^_^


----------



## Linzys (Oct 17, 2009)

Otter and gryphon.

I love gryphons. <3


----------

